# Tri tronics Sport 65BPR G2 or Older Sport 65BPR



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi everybody! I'm new to this forum and I'm glad to be part of it. By way of introduction I live in St Anthony (So. of Mandan) and I have a very good GSP (Duchess). Enough about me. I just want to ask any of you a couple of questions on the above collar. Here goes:

What is your opinion of this collar?

How does it stack up against other brands?

What are its pros and cons?

Would you recommend this collar?

Any general info you have. Thanks for looking. Glad to be here and you'll be hearing from me again!

Thanks and God Bless!!!!

Greg


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Welcome Greg!

Sorry, but I don't have enough experience with beeper collars...

Mike


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

hey greg

i have one i use on my setter i like it works good going on third yr and still works fine good luck


----------



## 1fastskeeter (Mar 10, 2005)

I bought my sport 65bpr last year and really like it. Having the button to turn the beeper off from the remote is a huge benefit. I have hunted with other who have to call the dog back and manually shut it off. I also like the 1/2 setting, that is usually all my shorthair needs. Again no problems with mine. The only thing I am not sure of is if the beeper would get wet from swimming. The say the reciever is waterproof but nothing about the beeper.

good luck


----------



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a BPR65 that I have used occasionally. It is in excellent shape and worked well for me when used. I want to sell this collar. I am going to purchase a 2 dog T & B Dogtra. Let me know if you are interested.


----------

